# How much weed should I eat?



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi. I'm 18 and im from brazil.

Well I have smoked pot before, but now I have to eat it. I still live with my parents and I don't want the smell to linger in my room. Also I don't mind the taste of weed.

I intend to cut some weed into small pieces, then put them in a glass of milk (milk, for fat) and swallow it down. The question is: How much should I eat for a good high? Please answer in grams, or even better, tell me the size of the piece of plant I'll have to cut then swallow, I can't measure the weight lol

thanks


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 2, 2012)

please, some1


----------



## nick88 (Nov 2, 2012)

It all depends on the potency of the mj. You can google cannabis edibles and find all kinds of ways to eat it.


----------



## Sk306 (Nov 2, 2012)

Your retarded. Do some research


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 2, 2012)

Sk306 said:


> Your retarded. Do some research


Uhhh, if 'do some research' is an acceptable answer, then this whole forum wouldn't exist, because you know, theres google and stuff.

fyi, I've done research, and the answers vary from very little weed to several grams of it, so I wanted to make sure.

Oh and by the way, the irony in *your* post is a little funny, tbh


----------



## ControlledEnviorment (Nov 3, 2012)

weed is differnt for every one, no one is going to be able to give you a magic number on how much you need to eat to feel effects. I have heard that you can get high from eating raw marijuana but the amount you have to eat to feel a buzz is not very cost efficient. Id say you need to eat like 7-10g of good bud to feel effects with out cooking it or using any kind of method of extraction like oil or butter.

My answer to you is cut down a plant and start munchin on the buds, dont stop munchin till you get high. if your still not high after eating a whole plant, cut another down and chew on that one too


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 3, 2012)

ControlledEnviorment said:


> weed is differnt for every one, no one is going to be able to give you a magic number on how much you need to eat to feel effects. I have heard that you can get high from eating raw marijuana but the amount you have to eat to feel a buzz is not very cost efficient. Id say you need to eat like 7-10g of good bud to feel effects with out cooking it or using any kind of method of extraction like oil or butter.
> 
> My answer to you is cut down a plant and start munchin on the buds, dont stop munchin till you get high. if your still not high after eating a whole plant, cut another down and chew on that one too


I understand.

But what if I cook it? I cook it with milk, for example, then drink it then eat some butter? Hw much weed should I use in that case?


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2012)

DLE, you'll be able to find some answers in the Cooking with Cannabis subforum. But the common-sense approach is "prepare a batch of edible, then experiment with small doses getting larger". I don't know if that helps. cn


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 3, 2012)

That's going to require you experiment. It's really different for everyone. I can eat 2.5 strong brownies whereas my good friend can only eat 1 before he's having laughing fits - anymore would be too much for him. I could probably eat 3. Tolerance is different for everyone. I couldn't tell you the exact dosage in grams for each brownie, more just making a point.


----------



## sine143 (Nov 3, 2012)

heat the weed first. then eat it with peanut butters on crackers.


----------



## LJ6 (Nov 3, 2012)

How about go outside. Not cool to smoke in your crib if your parents arent cool with it. Bastard


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 3, 2012)

sine143 said:


> heat the weed first. then eat it with peanut butters on crackers.


this is what I intend to do, but how much!



OGEvilgenius said:


> That's going to require you experiment. It's really different for everyone. I can eat 2.5 strong brownies whereas my good friend can only eat 1 before he's having laughing fits - anymore would be too much for him. I could probably eat 3. Tolerance is different for everyone. I couldn't tell you the exact dosage in grams for each brownie, more just making a point.


Well, yeah. I can try and eat more and more each time until I find the perfect ammount of weed. However, I'm too lazy to make brownies, I just wanted to eat.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2012)

DimlyLitEye said:


> Well, yeah. I can try and eat more and more each time until I find the perfect ammount of weed. However, *I'm too lazy* to make brownies, I just wanted to eat.


and herein lies the problem


----------



## Hilltop112 (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh i remember the days. Although i wasn't ever stupid enough to eat raw weed.

Really? go for a walk, smoke and stash the pipe somewhere. lol kids these days, No imagination and too lazy to mix some batter and turn the oven on. DAMN!


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 3, 2012)

Hilltop112 said:


> Oh i remember the days. Although i wasn't ever stupid enough to eat raw weed.
> 
> Really? go for a walk, smoke and stash the pipe somewhere. lol kids these days, No imagination and too lazy to mix some batter and turn the oven on. DAMN!


The Easy-Bake&#8482; (by Hashbro&#8482 seems ideal for this. cn


----------



## drolove (Nov 3, 2012)

lol! ok so like someone said before you would have to eat a ton of it raw to get any effects and it would probably take 2 hours to start kicking in. i would say look up how to make butter and make it so you could eat it on toast an what now but if your parents have a problem with it your still going to end up stinking up the house making the butter. ive been told putting it between your peanut butter crackers and heating those up in the oven works ok but it would probably stink the house up as well and me personally, i dont want to eat raw weed. so with that being said good luck with it and as also mentioned before just go for a walk and smoke man.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 3, 2012)

i ate a bud once, jack frost i wasn't gonna throw out before i got on a plane so down the hatch with chocolate milk 

they sure have changed since i was a little sunny


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> The Easy-Bake&#8482; (by Hashbro&#8482 seems ideal for this. cn


I think the audience might be too young to remember. Shit, now I want to buy one just to make some brownies.


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 4, 2012)

drolove said:


> lol! ok so like someone said before you would have to eat a ton of it raw to get any effects and it would probably take 2 hours to start kicking in. i would say look up how to make butter and make it so you could eat it on toast an what now but if your parents have a problem with it your still going to end up stinking up the house making the butter. ive been told putting it between your peanut butter crackers and heating those up in the oven works ok but it would probably stink the house up as well and me personally, i dont want to eat raw weed. so with that being said good luck with it and as also mentioned before just go for a walk and smoke man.


Ok. But would the effects be stronger if I heat MJ up with butter? How stronger? And the same question... how much?

Going for a walk and smoke? Idk, I wanted to stay at home to use my PC while high


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Nov 4, 2012)

get a can of coconut milk, and simmer about 7 grams in it, don't let it boil. simmer for maybe a .5 hr, cool, then put a shot in your coffee or something. you'll like it, i promise. don't make any plans for the day though.


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 4, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> get a can of coconut milk, and simmer about 7 grams in it, don't let it boil. simmer for maybe a .5 hr, cool, then put a shot in your coffee or something. you'll like it, i promise. don't make any plans for the day though.


cool. But how much do you mean by 'a shot'? Just like an alcohol shot?


----------



## Kervork (Nov 4, 2012)

Spoon full or so cooked in butter then mixed with creamer and put in the morning coffee always worked for me.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 4, 2012)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> get a can of coconut milk, and simmer about 7 grams in it, don't let it boil. simmer for maybe a .5 hr, cool, then put a shot in your coffee or something. you'll like it, i promise. don't make any plans for the day though.


no shit?


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 4, 2012)

Kervork said:


> Spoon full or so cooked in butter then mixed with creamer and put in the morning coffee always worked for me.


yay, fnally a direct answer!

I'm just gonna cook it with butter and then pit in in bread and fuck it.

however, more opinions are welcome


----------



## poplars (Nov 4, 2012)

I think the coconut milk idea was the best.


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 5, 2012)

Well , I decided that now it'll be trial and error, since I havent got a direct answer here. What bad can happen? At most I can pass out for half a day.

In my last post I thought I had found and answer but im unsure. a spoon full of weed makes a lot of butter, so ill have to eat too much i guess


----------



## poplars (Nov 5, 2012)

DimlyLitEye said:


> Well , I decided that now it'll be trial and error, since I havent got a direct answer here. What bad can happen? At most I can pass out for half a day.
> 
> In my last post I thought I had found and answer but im unsure. a spoon full of weed makes a lot of butter, so ill have to eat too much i guess



ok, I'll speak from experience here, which I have a lot of , with edibles.


the worst that can happen, you can get so high your whole world is either spinning or very intense have to sit in one place or you might puke or you might just pass out. don't take too much start low work your way up.

the other worst thing that can happen, is nothing, which means you messed up your method somewhere with either not enough heat, too much heat, not enough fat in the substance you are using, not enough weed, etc. 

as far as how much to use.... you have to figure out your dosages.


the average edible high takes about 4-6x more weed than how much you would use to smoke (usually). so you figure it out, do the math. this is as much info as I can give you, if you need anything else just ask and Ill try to answer.


----------



## quietecho (Nov 5, 2012)

Make Hash!


----------



## HeartlandHank (Nov 5, 2012)

start with 1/4 gram of high quality cannabis.


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 6, 2012)

poplars said:


> ok, I'll speak from experience here, which I have a lot of , with edibles.
> 
> 
> the worst that can happen, you can get so high your whole world is either spinning or very intense have to sit in one place or you might puke or you might just pass out. don't take too much start low work your way up.
> ...


thanks for the reply!

I've got some questions, the guy above said 1/4 of gram, thats much less than what you said. which one is right?

When you make an edible do you eat everything you made at once? If not, how much do you eat in each time you wanna get high? thats what i wanna know


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

DimlyLitEye said:


> thanks for the reply!
> 
> I've got some questions, the guy above said 1/4 of gram, thats much less than what you said. which one is right?
> 
> When you make an edible do you eat everything you made at once? If not, how much do you eat in each time you wanna get high? thats what i wanna know



depends... if you're making a single dose coconut milk mixture then yeah I'll drink all that in one thing.


if you're using more than it's a multiple dose one.

you use how much weed it takes to get you high X 4 to 6. 


so, say it takes you .3g to get high, you'd probably want a 1.5 gram dosage in edibles. so if you wanted to make brownies with 12 doses, you'd have to use 18 grams and make some oil or something.


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 6, 2012)

poplars said:


> depends... if you're making a single dose coconut milk mixture then yeah I'll drink all that in one thing.
> 
> 
> if you're using more than it's a multiple dose one.
> ...


Oh I got it.

So, in that example, I'd have to eat 1.5 gram of weed in an edible to get high, right? One more thing, is it important to cook it properly? If it is too raw, will the effects be less intense?

thanks


----------



## poplars (Nov 6, 2012)

DimlyLitEye said:


> Oh I got it.
> 
> So, in that example, I'd have to eat 1.5 gram of weed in an edible to get high, right? One more thing, is it important to cook it properly? If it is too raw, will the effects be less intense?
> 
> thanks



if you don't smoke at all, it might only take like 1 gram to give you effects. 


yes you'll wanna cook it properly. there's many threads about this just look around in this section and read up, you generally want to simmer it but not boil it , don't heat it beyond 325 degrees in an oven, etc. read up buddy.


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Nov 7, 2012)

poplars said:


> if you don't smoke at all, it might only take like 1 gram to give you effects.
> 
> 
> yes you'll wanna cook it properly. there's many threads about this just look around in this section and read up, you generally want to simmer it but not boil it , don't heat it beyond 325 degrees in an oven, etc. read up buddy.


Alright. I'm gonna search some recipes. Thanks for the help!


----------



## poplars (Nov 7, 2012)

DimlyLitEye said:


> Alright. I'm gonna search some recipes. Thanks for the help!



no problem good luck!


----------



## DimlyLitEye (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow it's been two years



poplars said:


> no problem good luck!


I ate weed a few times. It sucks  Fortunately now I live alone and I can even plant it now.


----------



## Rammstein (Jan 23, 2014)

DimlyLitEye said:


> Wow it's been two years
> 
> 
> 
> I ate weed a few times. It sucks  Fortunately now I live alone and I can even plant it now.



lol...two years later...

in the past i backed some weed (i think it was with brownies) i used 1 gram to 1.5 par person...more then 2 grams i think its too much for one person...and the high was similar to being really drunk...not the same high as when u smoke weed.


----------

